# KB2485 --- Stop Ship or Stop Sale



## htalbot (Jun 22, 2021)

Does anyone know why Kioti has put a stop on the KB2485 backhoe?
Local dealer says that he can't sell me a backhoe because Kioti has put a stop on both selling them and even shipping them.
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know, but it's probably a Wuhan Virus related issue.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

htalbot said:


> Does anyone know why Kioti has put a stop on the KB2485 backhoe?
> Local dealer says that he can't sell me a backhoe because Kioti has put a stop on both selling them and even shipping them.
> Thanks


Possible under a safety recall. This happens when a person dies using equipment. Takes some time to investigate before it's determined the product was not at fault, rather operator error.

You could wait a few months up to 2 years.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I emailed Kioti for an explanation of what's happening, and received the following response:

*"Out of an abundance of caution, KIOTI has issued a temporary stop sale on certain KB2485 backhoes. We are diligently working with our product support team to ensure the most effective solution is identified. We intend to resume sales of the KB2485 backhoes as quickly as possible, which we currently anticipate will begin in late July. Thank you for your patience in the meantime, and please reach out to your KIOTI Dealership with any questions." *


----------



## htalbot (Jun 22, 2021)

BigT said:


> I emailed Kioti for an explanation of what's happening, and received the following response:
> 
> *"Out of an abundance of caution, KIOTI has issued a temporary stop sale on certain KB2485 backhoes. We are diligently working with our product support team to ensure the most effective solution is identified. We intend to resume sales of the KB2485 backhoes as quickly as possible, which we currently anticipate will begin in late July. Thank you for your patience in the meantime, and please reach out to your KIOTI Dealership with any questions." *


Thanks --- My dealer says that he has not heard from Kioti other than "You can't sell it".


----------



## Taos_Tractor (Apr 26, 2021)

htalbot said:


> Does anyone know why Kioti has put a stop on the KB2485 backhoe?
> Local dealer says that he can't sell me a backhoe because Kioti has put a stop on both selling them and even shipping them.
> Thanks


I bought one in 1Q 2021 and have been very satisfied. However, just (January 18, 2022) got a letter from Kioti saying that my BH "qualified" to have the dipperstick replaced. I haven't noticed any issues with mine, but perhaps they have put a hold on new ones until they replace the possibly defective dippers(???)


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I do know that Kioti corporate policy has changed as far as selling new units that are ordered and not in a dealer's inventory (if they have any) Kioti will not build a special order unit unless the buyer completes a pre buy order and places a deposit on the unit. That came right from a friend who owns the local dealership and no I have Kubota's not Kioti's.


----------

